# Bill's Cosy Corner #2



## Ferocious

*As requested, our favourite corner continued........*

*PETULA CLARK - THIS IS MY SONG*


----------



## Ferocious

*Carolina Moon - Jim Reeves*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pavlo - Mediterranean Eyes*


----------



## Ferocious

*You'll Never Walk Alone*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen - Curiosity Monologue*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dickie Valentine - The Finger Of Suspicion. 




*


----------



## MarciKS

Cool! Let me go look for something special.


----------



## MarciKS

Two fleas are coming out of a bar when one asks the other...

Do we take a dog or do we walk home?


----------



## MarciKS

*Giggles*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Pienso en ti (E penso a te)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sandie Shaw - Girl Don't Come*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sunshine – Avalon Jazz Band*
*Happy, happy, happy and this girl's big* *smile.....Mmmmmm  *


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

Sassycakes said:


>


This is simply superb, thanks for sharing, Sassy.


----------



## Ferocious

*More moonlight from the lovely Miss W.*
*Margaret Whiting | Moonlight in Vermont*


----------



## Ferocious

*A lovely song associated with 'Bread', but here, Mr C performs it wonderfully. *
*Perry Como - Aubrey (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Camaraderie in the UK, in those years after WW2 *
*Billy Cotton and His Band - Friends and Neighbours (1954)*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

*Pink on the Hoof | Pink Panther and Pals*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - Will I Have To Be Sexy At Sixty?*


----------



## MarciKS

*LOL! God I hope I don't have to be. Mornin Bill.




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Roberta Flack - First Time Ever I Saw Your Face 1972*


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> *LOL! God I hope I don't have to be. Mornin Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Morning Marci, enjoy your day.*


----------



## MarciKS

Ferocious said:


> *Morning Marci, enjoy your day.*


*You too sweetness. I just popped in for a few. Gonna go try to snag some more sleep from the sandman. Later Rocious!*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Another cup please, Bea, pour yourself one while you're at it, lass, there's some ginger snaps in the cupboard too.*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Veronica Lake - Love Is Blue




*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Oo, ere's one for yoo, Bea.


----------



## Ferocious

*Dames (1934) – Girl With The Ironing Board*


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Anonimo Veneziano*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever*


----------



## Ferocious

A certain lady named Bea, is known to like her tea, but will she go "Ooooh, with this one. 
*That "OOH" in Typhoo Tea with Frankie Howard*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton - It's Just A Matter Of Time (1959)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dream Lover (1959) - BOBBY DARIN - Lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*Love is a many splendored thing*


----------



## Ferocious

*Los Indios Tabajaras Adios Mariquita Linda, Lisboa antigua*


----------



## Ferocious

Hmmm.....I can do that!   No you can't you fibber.   
*Jason Colacino and Katie Boyle - Honky Tonk*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


>


*Mmmmm....a delightful piece of magic from yesteryear, I loved it, thank you, Pinky.   *


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


>


*Superb, what a beautiful voice this girl had. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Besame Mucho*


----------



## Ferocious

*David Alexander - I Know




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett, K.D. Lang - Moonglow *


----------



## Ferocious

*Anyone recognise the couple?* 

*YOUR EYES ARE THE EYES OF A WOMAN IN LOVE*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sugar Plum Fairy by Tchaikovsky - GlassDuo LIVE (glass harp)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Cilla Black: Fresh Cream Cakes (1981)*


----------



## Ferocious

*All I Ask of You - 2004 Film | The Phantom of the Opera*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat

Pinky said:


>


His best ever.


----------



## Lewkat

I'll have to get back to some more music watching.  I just keep listening to my internet radio.


----------



## Ferocious

*Thank you, ladies, for keeping my seat warm..........and you all do have lovely warm bottoms....*


----------



## Ferocious

*A Grand Day Out - Landing on the Moon - Wallace and Gromi




*


----------



## Ferocious

*LOVE IS LIKE A VIOLIN LESLIE UGGAMS*


----------



## Ferocious

*Steve Martin and Kermit the Frog in "Dueling Banjos"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Kitty Kallen - There Goes That Song Again*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Horne - More Than You Know *


----------



## Pam

That's brought back very fond memories. My dad, who had a lovely singing voice (tenor), used to sing that to my mam.


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam, in the late 40's and 50's it was common where I lived on payday nights, for families and friends to have a 'do' after the pubs shut. Crates of beer etc were carted back to someones house by the men, where the ladies had made plates of sandwiches. Usually the do was in a house with a piano or accordian and singing (like the song above) could be heard coming out of other houses too. Comeraderie at it's best, glad you liked the song. *


----------



## Ferocious

*ON DAYS LIKE THESE (With Lyrics) - Matt Monro*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Magnificent Pink One*


----------



## Ferocious

*Follow The Fleet (1936) - "Let Yourself Go"*


----------



## Pam

Here's another couple of songs that bring back memories of my lovely dad.  1960, I was aged 13 and we were going to visit relatives in Preston. What I didn't know was that he had arranged a surprise for me. He dropped mam off at the relatives then took me on to Blackpool Hippodrome to see Adam Faith and Emile Ford and the Checkmates.


----------



## Ferocious

Pam said:


> Here's another couple of songs that bring back memories of my lovely dad.  1960, I was aged 13 and we were going to visit relatives in Preston. What I didn't know was that he had arranged a surprise for me. He dropped mam off at the relatives then took me on to Blackpool Hippodrome to see Adam Faith and Emile Ford and the Checkmates.


*You must have been the apple of your Dad's eye, Pam    ....his little Princess.*


----------



## Ferocious

*The war in Europe had been finished for some time and Uncles were returning from Burma, so what better reason for having a do? I was about 5 or 6 and used to sit behind the curtain at the top of the stairs, peeking and listening to them all singing songs like this......*
*




*
*Of course there was no TV back then, but this song regularly came out of the wireless. *


----------



## Pam

For the first 10 years of my life my parents and I lived with my grandparents and bachelor uncle. Grandad was always listening to the wireless and one of the things I remember was The Billy Cotton Band Show. It became my job to wake my uncle up at the weekends by shouting "Wakey Wakey". 

This was the signature tune of the show.


----------



## Ferocious

Pam said:


> For the first 10 years of my life my parents and I lived with my grandparents and bachelor uncle. Grandad was always listening to the wireless and one of the things I remember was The Billy Cotton Band Show. It became my job to wake my uncle up at the weekends by shouting "Wakey Wakey".
> 
> This was the signature tune of the show.


*Remember it well, Pam, thank you. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Ed Ames - If She Walked Into My Life*


----------



## Ferocious

*Glee - Anything Goes-Anything You Can Do *


----------



## Ferocious

*NAT KING COLE MAGNIFICENT OBSSESSION*
*One you won't hear everyday. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - April in Paris*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


>


*Hmmmmmm........OK, Wrennie, but I want some of your Smarties.*


----------



## Pam




----------



## Ferocious

*Gloria Grahame - Paradise (1949)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Maureen O'Hara - Let Him Go, Let Him Tarry*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hilarious Benny Hill Moments*


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny Mathis - When I Look In Your Eyes*


----------



## Ferocious

*This is brilliant*
*Abba - The Last Video*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*As Time Goes By - VERA LYNN *


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pink Sphinx"*


----------



## Ferocious

*A House Is Not A Home | Anita Kerr Singers*


----------



## Ferocious

*MISTY (Lyrics) - SARAH VAUGHAN*


----------



## Ferocious

*I Know Why (And So Do You) (1954) - The Modernaires Featuring Paula Kelly*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ruth Etting - Nevertheless (I'm in Love with You) (1931)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole "Smile" (1954)*


----------



## Ferocious

*I Only Have Eyes For You - Carly Simon*


----------



## Pam

My nanny's favourite song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Les Dawson - Cissie & Ada - New Neighbours




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sandie Shaw ~ Had a Dream Last Night (Stereo)*


----------



## Ferocious

*"Happy Talk" from SOUTH PACIFIC*


----------



## Pam

I used to enjoy Cissie and Ada.  Another one I remember from the 1950s is Norman Evans in Over the garden wall.


----------



## Ferocious

Pam said:


> I used to enjoy Cissie and Ada.  Another one I remember from the 1950s is Norman Evans in Over the garden wall.


*I remember him well, Pam, I also remember women in our street talking over their walls......just like Norman.  *


----------



## Ferocious

*Benny Hill - Lady Godiva (1978)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Margaret Whiting - If Ever I Would Leave You*


----------



## Ferocious

*FREDDIE STARR & SHIRLEY BASSEY*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny -"Fingering with your Fingers" -Royal St. 4/13/13*


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - Portrait Of My Love




*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton / That Old Feeling*


----------



## Ferocious

*Somewhere - Matt Monro*


----------



## Ferocious

*Oliver! - Where Is Love*


----------



## Ferocious

*Black Hills of Dakota from Calamity Jane*


----------



## Ferocious

*Patsy Cline - She's Got You - 1962.*


----------



## Ferocious

Bet you can't keep your feet still to this one. 
*Miss Fisher's Theme*


----------



## Ferocious

*Time To Say Goodbye*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton / Try a Little Tenderness*


----------



## Ferocious

*Norman Evans (1937)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jack Hodges (The Raspberry King) - Everything Is Fresh Today*


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Mourir D'Aimer ( Annie Girardot )*


----------



## Ferocious

*And, I'm told, there have been more than a few.   *
*To All The Men I've Loved Before ~ Shirley Bassey*


----------



## Gaer

Ferocious said:


> *Patsy Cline - She's Got You - 1962.*


Thank you Darling!


----------



## Ferocious

*In The Still Of The Night*


----------



## Ferocious

*"She Gave Him Life" A Phryne and Jack Story*


----------



## Ferocious

*Susan Boyle - Unchained Melody (Live)*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ferocious

*You'll Never Know" (Vera Lynn, 1943)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams.......I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song.*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 81 - Bobolink Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jim Reeves - He'll Have To Go*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sister Act- I Will Follow Him*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

*Spike Milligan - The Tribal High (The Cock A Knees)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jane Froman - You'll Never Walk Alone*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - For The Good Times*


----------



## Ferocious

*Buster Keaton stunts*


----------



## Ferocious

Kenny Everett as "Cupid Stunt" on "Parkinson"​


----------



## Ferocious

Matt Monro - Softly As I Leave You - With Lyrics​


----------



## Ferocious

*Another by the superb Mr Monro.....*


----------



## Ferocious

*Annette Hanshaw - Say it isn`t so (1932)*


----------



## Ferocious

A young Shirl​SHIRLEY BASSEY - AS I LOVE YOU​


----------



## Ferocious

I'll Get By (1944) - Joan Edwards​


----------



## Ferocious

Typhoo - I'm A Gnu - Classic UK TV Advert​


----------



## Ferocious

Exactly Like You​


----------



## Ferocious

Mel Torme - Careless Hands 1949​


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ferocious

Saxophone - Historia De Un Amor​


----------



## Ferocious

The Pink Panther Show Episode 112 - Pink-Tails for Two​


----------



## Ferocious

Where is your Heart (Felicia Sanders) 1953​


----------



## Ferocious

Tuba Skinny - "Going Back Home" - Royal St​


----------



## Ferocious

VIC DAMONE - PERFIDIA​


----------



## Ferocious

SILENT NIGHT- Christmas Shoppers Didn't Expect This Performance​*Watch out for the little 'spellbound' lad. *


----------



## Ferocious

A beautiful song for all the Laura's out there.​Frank Sinatra "Laura'​


----------



## Ferocious

Edna Savage - Once(1956)​


----------



## Ferocious

Tony Bennett: "Yesterday I Heard The Rain"​


----------



## Ferocious

Eydie Gorme. First Impression ​


----------



## Ferocious

Tony Bennett - I Left My Heart In San Francisco​


----------



## Ferocious

Welcome To My Heart by Gogi Grant​


----------



## Ferocious

Edmund Hockridge - Some Enchanted Evening​


----------



## Ferocious

Eurovision 1963: UK - Ronnie Carroll - Say wonderful things​


----------



## Ferocious

Remember You're Mine - Pat Boone​


----------



## Ferocious

The Pink Panther Show Episode 101 - Cat and the Pinkstalk​


----------



## Ferocious

Timi Yuro - Hurt​


----------



## Ferocious

JOHNNY MATHIS - THE TWELFTH OF NEVER​


----------



## Ferocious

Stan Laurel infectious laughing!​


----------



## Ferocious

Lita Roza - Tomorrow​


----------



## Ferocious

HOW SOON - Matt Monro​


----------



## Lara

He sounds a lot like Frank Sinatra. Good to see you're still around Ferocious. Hope this finds you well


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> He sounds a lot like Frank Sinatra. Good to see you're still around Ferocious. Hope this finds you well


*Thank you, Lara, it's even better to see your smile on the thread. Hope you are well too, lass.   *


----------



## Lara

Very well, thank you.
I think the lyrics to this song are beautiful and clever....
Like, whoever thought of the wind having colors....besides Van Gogh


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Very well, thank you.
> I think the lyrics to this song are beautiful and clever....
> Like, whoever thought of the wind having colors....besides Van Gogh


And, the wind is known to have planted the softest kiss on the cheeks of special people.


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


>


Mmmm.........Magic...


----------



## Lara

Ferocious, you should be a songwriter yourself!


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Ferocious, you should be a songwriter yourself!


A song eh, Lara?  Well, I might be able to rattle a few words together, but if, and I do say if I had the talent to write music, then I'd compose a beautiful piece of music and call it......let me think......I know......Lara's Theme......but some scoundrel beat me to it.


----------



## Lara

haha...one of my favorite songs and the video you posted of it is the best ever!


----------



## Ferocious

All of You (Duet)​


----------



## Ferocious

Anne Murray: Allegheny Moon HQ​


----------



## Pinky

This song has been playing in my head for days:


----------



## MarciKS

What's this business about us not hearing from you until after the New Year Bill? Are you on internet holiday? If so...where'd you go? Facebook? LOL!

Hope to see ya around soon.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*Throws open some windows to let some fresh air in and tidy's up* When you get here...Welcome back!!


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> *Throws open some windows to let some fresh air in and tidy's up* When you get here...Welcome back!!


*Hmmmm.....would you mind closing those windows, Marci, it's cold enough to freeze the borls off a brass monkey here.  *


----------



## MarciKS

Your back! *Hugs* You ok?


----------



## Ferocious

Gerry And The Pacemakers star Gerry Marsden dies​


----------



## Ferocious

Vera Meets Donald in "It's A Lovely Day Today"​


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmmm.....would you mind closing those windows, Marci, it's cold enough to freeze the borls off a brass monkey here. *


Welcome home!


----------



## Gaer

We are all so happy you're back!  WE ALL  LOVE YOU!


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> Your back! *Hugs* You ok?


*Mmmm......after those nice hugs....you bet. * 


Gaer said:


> We are all so happy you're back!  WE ALL  LOVE YOU!


*Steady on, Lass, You'll have me all a dither telling me things like that.  *


----------



## MarciKS

LOL Glad you're ok. Where ya been?


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> Welcome home!


*Thank you, Bea, there's a cup of tea here with your name on it. *


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> LOL Glad you're ok. Where ya been?


*Building up my strength to face all you lovely ladies. *


----------



## MarciKS

As long as you're ok. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> As long as you're ok. Hope you had a good time.


*Hmmmmmm.............well swimming in a tropical lagoon with 50 mermaids was quite exciting at first, then there was all them there coconuts and pineapples they kept giving me, and my back is black and blue with them all fighting to give me massages.........so I've surfaced here again for a rest.....  *


----------



## MarciKS

good to have you back.


----------



## Ferocious

Kenneth McKellar - 'Roamin'in the Gloamin'​


----------



## Ferocious

Ethel Smith - Tico Tico​


----------



## Ferocious

Dean Martin - When the Red, Red Robin​


----------



## Ferocious

Deborah's Theme!​


----------



## Ferocious

The Pink Panther in "Put Put, Pink"​


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


Clever, Bea, clever.


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


>


*By gummy, I liked this, Wrennie. *


----------



## Ferocious

Far Away Places, Engelbert Humperdinck​


----------



## Ferocious

*McGuire Sisters & Arthur Godfrey sing GILLY GILLY OSSENFEFFER KATZENELLEN BOGEN BY THE SEA*​


----------



## Ferocious

FRANK SINATRA ~ If I Had You​


----------



## Ferocious

Typhoo Tea Advert - Deflated Typhoo Business Meeting​


----------



## Ferocious

I'm Confessin' (That I Love You)​


----------



## Camper6

Ferocious said:


> *Carolina Moon - Jim Reeves*


Cant sleep, so here I am at 3 in the morning listening to dead guys singing.


----------



## Ferocious

Camper6 said:


> Cant sleep, so here I am at 3 in the morning listening to dead guys singing.


*Hmmmmm........infinitely better than listening to the living guys of today trying to sing.  *


----------



## Ferocious

Ella Fitzgerald: Stardust ​


----------



## Ferocious

Natalie Cole - It's alright with me (LIVE 2009)​


----------



## Ferocious

I Know Why (And So Do You) [Lyrics]​


----------



## Ferocious

Avalon Jazz Band - Fit As A Fiddle ​


----------



## Ferocious

Ethel Waters - Am I Blue (in color 1929)​


----------



## Ferocious

Dean Martin - Things​


----------



## Ferocious

Fred Astaire & Eleanor Powell - Jukebox Dance​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LOPZNhsBXY&ab_channel=CatCORViN


----------



## Ferocious

Wallace & Gromit's Best Clips Compilation​


----------



## Ferocious

Lena Horne, "It's All Right With Me"​


----------



## MarciKS

I will miss you my friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest peacefully Bill.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

Make them laugh in Heaven  Bill...  R.I.P


----------



## Pinky

See you over the rainbow, dear friend.


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS

Miss you...


----------



## Pinky

MarciKS said:


> Miss you...
> View attachment 148711


 Me too .. often


----------



## Lewkat

I just ran across one of his pm's the other day and realized how much I miss those cheerful chit chats we had.  Soar with the angels, Bill.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

I'm wading my way through this super thread, great music and laughs too. Thanks to all concerned.

Tim.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Wren

Bill,  gone but not forgotten on this special day x


----------



## MarciKS

A little something to dance to for ya Rocious!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pam




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Wren




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Lewkat

Miss you a lot, Bill.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lewkat said:


> Miss you a lot, Bill.View attachment 151712


Me too!

_"Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears." _- Attributed to John Lennon


----------



## Pinky

I think of you with great affection, Bill, you sweet lovely man. You are missed dearly.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

I've scanned the other music threads but the music is a bit modern for me, I do like this thread you have here, I hope I'm not imposing.


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> I've scanned the other music threads but the music is a bit modern for me, I do like this thread you have here, I hope I'm not imposing.


you're absolutely not imposing. We're keeping this thread alive for Bill, the OP of this thread  who passed just recently at 80 years old after a fall...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> you're absolutely not imposing. We're keeping this thread alive for Bill, the OP of this thread  who passed just recently at 80 years old after a fall...


My thank you to your friend, Hollydolly.

Tim.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

Just found this lovely video.


----------



## timoc

'Hankerin', a new word for me.


----------



## timoc




----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

Can't help smiling watching this lady, watch it all.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

.


----------



## timoc




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## timoc

One of St Paddy's favourite sons.


----------



## timoc

Here's Val again.


----------



## timoc

The lovely Betty.


----------



## Sassycakes

I love this song. When I was 15yrs old a friend of mine invited me to go out with her and her friends. They were going to Bristol Pa. One of the guy's going with us turned out to be my Husband. It was love at first sight and when I hear this song oh the memories it brings back to me.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc

Doesn't anyone come here?


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## MarciKS

Miss you Ferball! Hope they're taking good care of you there. Hope there's music for ya too.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

With a little something for later.


----------



## timoc

MarciKS said:


> With a little something for later.


I'll spend a slow, pleasant hour in the morning listening to this, Marci, while I chomp on my cornflakes. Thank you.


----------



## MarciKS

timoc said:


> I'll spend a slow, pleasant hour in the morning listening to this, Marci, while I chomp on my cornflakes. Thank you.


It will make those cornflakes so much more fun. *Grins*


----------



## timoc

Cornflakes were delicious, so was your music, Marci.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc

*



*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Lara

Oh no. I'm in shock. I came to this thread to post this song, without knowing this news, because we used to have fun posting back and forth in the Bill's Cosy Corner #*1* thread and it had been awhile. I just found this very sad news about our sweet and fun ferocious. So sad.

I only posted once In this Bill's Cosy Corner #*2* (post 171 in Dec) and it said this:
"Good to see you're still around Ferocious. Hope this finds you well"
I posted the "Colors of the Wind" song (post 173) and I just today saw what he replied (post 175)...

"And, the wind is known  to have planted the softest kiss on the cheeks of special people.  "
He was quite the fun flirt as you know...all in fun
He was one of the kindest friends I had here and brought me many a smile. I'll miss him 

So this one's for you ferocious..."Quiet Nights and Quiet Stars"


----------



## Pinky

To our dear sweet Bill ..


----------



## timoc




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


>


Video unavailable in UK.


----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> Video unavailable in UK.


Sorry about that..it's by Jerry Vale and called Mama.


----------



## Aunt Bea

@timoc


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Gaer

Everytime I see this thread in the Forum, I choke up.  Ferocious used to private message me and he had the most INCREDIBLE  personality!
He was always up, always happy and always spread this around to everyone!
"To affect the quality of the day; this is the highest of arts."
He affected me in waysi can't describe.
It's so wonderful for all of you to play this music in honor of him.
I hope he's so blissful, wherever he is.  I hope I meet him for real someday, in some other life.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pinky




----------



## timoc

Pinky said:


>


I enjoyed this, the song and the performers are all new to me, thank you.


----------



## Pinky

timoc said:


> I enjoyed this, the song and the performers are all new to me, thank you.


Glad you like the song. It's a group that my daughter liked in her teen years. They've been around for awhile.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pam




----------



## Pam




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Gaer

Every time i see "Bill's Cozy Corner"  I miss Ferocious so much!  He was quite a man!
Perhaps he was too wonderful to stay on this lowly Earth!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat

From me to you, Bill.  I've not ever forgotten you, my friend.


----------



## Pinky

In memory of our dear Bill ..


----------



## dseag2

I'm fine with this as long as it's not Bill Cosby's corner.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Wren

Thinking of Bill at Christmas, miss you x


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

I miss you, Bill


----------



## Pam




----------



## dseag2

Sorry, but every time I see this thread I see "Bill Cosby's Corner" and I just stay away.


----------



## Jan14

dseag2 said:


> Sorry, but every time I see this thread I see "Bill Cosby's Corner" and I just stay away.


Me too.  Who is Bill that they’re referring too,


----------



## Pinky

Jan14 said:


> Me too.  Who is Bill that they’re referring too,


@Jan14  .. He was a very valued late member of the forum. Bill was a dear soul, so, we like to keep his memory alive by continuing to post songs here.


----------



## Wren

A dear friend to many of us, much loved and missed


----------



## Gaer

Bill had the most magical personality of anyone on this forum!  When I read he died, I cried for days!
I loved him!


----------



## Lewkat

Those of us who had the pleasure of knowing and interacting with Bill were like you Gaer.  Utterly devastated.  His gentle manner and love of nature and music touched us all.  His wonderful humor uplifted our days on so many occasions.  Holly broke the news one morning and I couldn't believe my eyes.  He's entertaining the angels now for sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This song always reminds me of Bill.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of Aunt Bea

_The Tea Song - by Yorkshire Tea




_
_We miss you, Bill!_


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Courtesy of Aunt Bea
> 
> _The Tea Song - by Yorkshire Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _We miss you, Bill!_


Do we ever.


----------



## Gaer

Meanderer said:


> Courtesy of Aunt Bea
> 
> _The Tea Song - by Yorkshire Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _We miss you, Bill!_


Yes!  We DO miss you!


----------

